# HGVC resorts that do NOT have ROFR



## terces (Dec 2, 2017)

Other than Flamingo, are there any other HGVC resorts where one can buy resale without having to worry about being ROFR'd?


----------



## bevans (Dec 2, 2017)

To my knowledge only some affiliates no other HGVC built timeshares and that is why they get so much attention when they go for sale.


----------



## Panina (Dec 2, 2017)

Eagles Nest has no ROFR


----------



## GT75 (Dec 2, 2017)

Bay Club doesn't have ROFR


----------



## bagabonz (Dec 2, 2017)

Bay Club for sure. Paid $1 for my last resale buy there.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 2, 2017)

Affiliates can be a good deal. I picked one up for -0-. No ROFR.
... Plantation Beach Club @Indian River Plantation (Stuart)...

.


----------



## Wgk101 (Dec 2, 2017)

I just closed on charter club of Marco for $1200


----------



## presley (Dec 3, 2017)

Marbrisa.


----------



## terces (Dec 3, 2017)

Do the affiliate HGVC points have the same rights, values, etc as buying a resale from the Flamingo?


----------



## ConejoRed (Dec 3, 2017)

I own 3 affiliates and points are points and I have seen no difference. I do have to move them around to get them all in one contract for booking purposes, but that just takes a phone call.  Just closed on a 7,0000 annual Grand Pacific MarBrisa unit found on Redweek ($2,500) so now also have access to both HGVC and the Grand Pacific Exchange system which is an added bonus as I live in CA and Grand Pacific has more West Coast inventory than HGVC.


----------



## terces (Dec 3, 2017)

We have just done an initial experiment and stayed in 2 HGVC and found the quality and maintenance to be top drawer.  Is that the same across the board for the affiliate resorts?


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 3, 2017)

terces said:


> Do the affiliate HGVC points have the same rights, values, etc as buying a resale from the Flamingo?



Handling HGVC membership thru an affiliate involves a few extra steps.
1st -Since membership is optional, you need to go thru the resort to enroll.
2nd - Each year, you'll need to elect to use your week or cancel to take points.

Cancellation to take points can usually be made online or with a phone call.
I was startled the first time I unexpectedly received a confirmation for my week.
In hindsight, it was perfectly normal. I simply called to cancel it and got my points.


----------



## ConejoRed (Dec 3, 2017)

I have stayed at all three of my resorts (Craigendarroch, Bay Club and MarBrisa) and all were at top HGVC quality.  At Craigendarroch it was in the Suites section (vs. the Lodges that I own) and the 2 bedroom suite there was first class. That is the beauty of HGVC in that you can upgrade at will if you have the points and there is availability.  I was able to book three, 2 bedroom Villa weeks (8400 points each) at the Bay Club for next June for a birthday milestone trip with friends by rolling forward some 2017 points, using 2018 points and borrowing some 2019 points which is the beauty of HGVC.  Still have points left for 2018 and 2019 from the new MarBrisa purchase.

I started out with resale Marriotts (not eligible to convert to their point system) but just sold the last one I had of those and will just have HGVC now as they treat their resale owners well (although I did have to pay a mandatory $995 to requalify the GP MarBrisa unit into HGVC, but the price per point was still just .50).


----------



## bagabonz (Dec 3, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Handling HGVC membership thru an affiliate involves a few extra steps.
> 1st -Since membership is optional, you need to go thru the resort to enroll.
> 2nd - Each year, you'll need to elect to use your week or cancel to take points.
> 
> ...



I’ve never had to cancel that way at the Bay Club. Different affiliates probably have different rules.


----------



## JSparling (Dec 5, 2017)

Valdoro in Breckenridge has no ROFR. But otherwise it's 100% HGVC and you get all the regular membership benefits.


----------



## Cyberc (Dec 10, 2017)

What about the property in Italy?

The vilamoura property in Portugal does not have ROFR.


----------



## Remy (Dec 16, 2017)

JSparling said:


> Valdoro in Breckenridge has no ROFR. But otherwise it's 100% HGVC and you get all the regular membership benefits.


Valdoro has ROFR through the developer rather than HGVC. Not exercised in modern history, but the formality in the purchase process is there. It is not 100% HGVC. It is possible for the board to disassociate.


----------



## dayooper (May 16, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> I have stayed at all three of my resorts (Craigendarroch, Bay Club and MarBrisa) and all were at top HGVC quality.  At Craigendarroch it was in the Suites section (vs. the Lodges that I own) and the 2 bedroom suite there was first class. That is the beauty of HGVC in that you can upgrade at will if you have the points and there is availability.  I was able to book three, 2 bedroom Villa weeks (8400 points each) at the Bay Club for next June for a birthday milestone trip with friends by rolling forward some 2017 points, using 2018 points and borrowing some 2019 points which is the beauty of HGVC.  Still have points left for 2018 and 2019 from the new MarBrisa purchase.
> 
> I started out with resale Marriotts (not eligible to convert to their point system) but just sold the last one I had of those and will just have HGVC now as they treat their resale owners well (although I did have to pay a mandatory $995 to requalify the GP MarBrisa unit into HGVC, but the price per point was still just .50).



Can you tell me a bit more on the requalify on MarBrisa? Would that be for any resale purchase?


----------



## spdhanr (May 23, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> I have stayed at all three of my resorts (Craigendarroch, Bay Club and MarBrisa) and all were at top HGVC quality.  At Craigendarroch it was in the Suites section (vs. the Lodges that I own) and the 2 bedroom suite there was first class. That is the beauty of HGVC in that you can upgrade at will if you have the points and there is availability.  I was able to book three, 2 bedroom Villa weeks (8400 points each) at the Bay Club for next June for a birthday milestone trip with friends by rolling forward some 2017 points, using 2018 points and borrowing some 2019 points which is the beauty of HGVC.  Still have points left for 2018 and 2019 from the new MarBrisa purchase.
> 
> I started out with resale Marriotts (not eligible to convert to their point system) but just sold the last one I had of those and will just have HGVC now as they treat their resale owners well (although I did have to pay a mandatory $995 to requalify the GP MarBrisa unit into HGVC, but the price per point was still just .50).


Yes, I'm interested in MarBrisa too and about Grand Pacific Exchange


----------

